# First logo I've ever made



## Dakotaspex (Nov 15, 2012)

Granted, I know it's very basic, and not the best, but I'd like to get some critique before I start experimenting with "br00t4l" logos. I think the finished product actually came out cool for being a basic one.







Constructive criticism won't hurt!


----------



## ilyti (Nov 16, 2012)

How about hosting it as a jpg?


----------

